# Audio vintage, aquellos años maravillosos.



## nelsonb (Feb 10, 2012)

Gente no se si comparten con migo pero los equipos de la decada de los 80 eran tan reales la potencia los frentes de aluminio vintage todo sonaba tan bien con la potencia real de los amplificadores los raks de casetera equ sintonizador pasadiscos etc etc la musuca era realmente pura pero hoy en dia esta los w pmpo los ipods nose no tiene la nitides y frescura de lo de antes o debe ser que solo a mi me pasa los equipos eran pesados con muchas luces vumetros de aguja gente extraño esa epoca y me resisto a decir que lo de ahora es mejor no se si comparten con migo


----------



## pool27 (Feb 13, 2012)

totalmente de acurerdo Nelsonb tengo un sintoamplificador pioneer sx 680  modelo 80 japones lo restaure y suena barbaro. saludos.-


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 13, 2012)

No te confundas nelson... sigue habiendo equipos tan buenos o mejores , solo que no los podemos comprar !


----------



## ixak1 (Feb 13, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> No te confundas nelson... sigue habiendo equipos tan buenos o mejores , solo que no los podemos comprar !



Pero si los podemos hacer..  requieren tiempo, un poco de dinero y mucha dedicación XD, el vintage es un estilo, diferente, ¿mejor? no, solo diferente, el gusto rompe en géneros.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 14, 2012)

@Nelson: ¿Cuánto costaba uno de esos equipos en aquellas épocas?
Igualá la cantidad de plata (ojo, actualizada a hoy) y vas a ver que te podés comprar algo bastante mejor que eso. El tema es que lo "caro" de los '70 y '80 hoy es relativamente barato, mientras que lo de similar calidad/categoría cuesta lo que costaba en esa época ese aparato.
Simples negocios...

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 14, 2012)

Estimado Cacho:

es MUY dificil traer la plata de una epoca a otra en estos casos... NO es lo mismo los 70's que los 80's , no olvidar que tuvimos varios desbarajustes tremendos... y de dolar caro pasamos a dolar barato .
Ni con tabla de inflacion ni con el dolar se puede .

Que eran caros , eran caros , y ahora .... tambien si bien el dolar esta por el piso , te cobran lo que quieren


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 14, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> .... tambien si bien el dolar esta por el piso , te cobran lo que quieren


Hay precios en amazon.com u otros sitios de ventas que son menos de la mitad (y hasta un 30%) de lo que piden acá por el mismo o anterior dispositivo. No hay precios de referencia para las cosas "vintage", y he visto vendedores que piden U$S 4000 por un sintoamplificador Sansui de fines de los 70 (que está NUEVO) pero que no vale eso ni siquiera como recuerdo arqueológico. Y también he visto amplificadores y compacteras MODERNOS que valen U&S 6000 o más   y la tecnología que tienen es lo mismo que uno de 10 veces menos precio (aunque la facha que cargan es importante ). Naaaa....esto es una joda.....pero cara y para un mercado de gente dispuesta a pagar esas boberías por tecnología de mas de 20 años de antigüedad...en caja nueva o vieja...


----------



## Cacho (Feb 15, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Que eran caros , eran caros , y ahora .... tambien si bien el dolar esta por el piso , te cobran lo que quieren


Pero no te hablo a nivel local, ponelo a nivel EEUU, por ejemplo, que se mantuvo más estable a lo largo de estos 30 o 40 años (cómo pasa el tiempo, che).

El yanqui que se compraba uno de esos aparatos tenía que poner bastante empeño para juntar la plata y a veces eran varios sueldos lo que costaba el aparato.
Hoy valen muchísimo menos con las mismas prestaciones, y si te gastás varios sueldos en un equipo de estos, tenés una locura de calidad por donde lo mires.
Estimo que el punto clave en este caso en particular son los bafles que uses. En esa epoca se gastaba buena plata en ellos, hoy se gasta todo lo posible en el sintoamplificador (o amplificador pelado nomás) y dos cajas genéricas a las que se les pone un par de Jahros de 10" y tweeters piezoeléctricos genéricos. "No suena igual que el Marantz de mi abuelo", dirán. Claro que no, si aquel tenía unas Tannoy, Frazier o, los más locales, unos Leea con cajas bien diseñadas.

A eso voy cuando hablo de equivalencias, simplemente a que se comparan los topes de gama (desde el ampli hasta los parlantes en ese segmento), caros y de punta cuando salieron allá lejos y hace tiempo, con un Sony hogareño.
Me acuerdo de mi abuela, que siempre tuvo su batidora Kenwood. Le duró como 30 años y hoy la sigue teniendo mi mamá (que ya tenía la suya, anda con dos ahora). Una batidora de esas cuesta como 2500 pesos usada y el modelo que se vende hoy ronda los 5500 pesos nuevo. La china no llega a 500 nueva.
¿Cómo comparás esas dos cosas?
No es que lo más viejo fuera mejor, sino que -como era más caro- se ponía otro énfasis en la calidad, y se pagaba. Precio chino con calidad de primera no hay casi nada.


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 15, 2012)

Da para hablar mucho esto , Cacho... empece con esto antes que vos nacieras (jejejeje) , lo que si , nunca tuve "tope de gama" sino mas bien "entry level" ... Y NO ERA POCO.
Como referencia , en los "early 80's" (dolar barato) un equipito bien puesto con bandeja, cassettera , ampli y baffles acorde costaba algo de U$S 3.000 de los cuales el 50% eran los baffles.
Hoy en dia un ampli cuesta unos U$S 1000 pero es 7.1 con entradas HDMI,video, etc etc. Un infierno de electronica adicional. Pero con U$S 1.500 compras un par de bafflecitos decentes.

Es cierto que tambien las terminaciones vintage eran fastuosas y no olvidemos la cantidad de fierros y mecanismos que llevaba una cassettera frente a una lectora de CD de hoy en dia .
Lo mismo pasaba con las compus, me toco desguasar unas Digital de los '70s y eran MARAVILLOSAS en cuanto a terminacion ... hasta las rueditas que tenian para moverlos ( eran pesaditos) 

Ah! la Kenwood de mi Mamá ... la heredó mi hermana ...y sigue andando !!!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 15, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Como referencia , en los "early 80's" (dolar  barato) un equipito bien puesto con bandeja, cassettera , ampli y  baffles acorde costaba algo de U$S 3.000 de los cuales el 50% eran los  baffles.


Y bueno... Estamos diciendo lo mismo con distintas palabras al final.

Esos 3000 dólares (asumo que en EEUU rondaban ese precio también) en los "early 80s" representaban (en el mercado yanqui) poco más o menos la mitad de lo que costaba un Ford Mustang (andaban por los US$6500). O sea, un equipo de audio o medio auto.

Tomando los datos de esa misma página, tenemos


> Money and Inflation 1980's To provide an estimate of inflation we have given a guide to the value  of $100 US Dollars for the first year in the decade to the equivalent in  today's money
> *If you have $100  Converted from 1980 to 2005 it would be equivalent to $243.45 today*


O sea que esos 3000 dólares equivaldrían a unos 7300 de 2005. Si vamos a comparar lo que valía 3000 en esa época, hagámoslo con lo que vale 7300 hoy, si no estamos comparando segmentos distintos.

He ahí mi punto.


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 16, 2012)

Si los queridos yanquis tuvieron esa inflacion "espantosa" ... que podemos decir de nosotros!!! 

Yo te hablo de precios de aqui ... esos U$S 3.000 en el '80 eran relativamente "accesibles" , pero era la epoca de "plata dulce" ... quien nos lea que no sea argentino puede ser que no entienda nada.
Y acá el Mustang ( vi uno en el '78 ) NO costaba 6.500 !!! . Me consta que un Toyota Celica mucho mas modesto costaba ... 35.000!!... y era comparable a un 504 .

En general creo que la Electrónica ha bajado de precio , mas al estilo PC ...


----------



## ehbressan (Feb 16, 2012)

nelsonb dijo:


> Gente no se si comparten con migo pero los equipos de la decada de los 80 eran tan reales la potencia los frentes de aluminio vintage todo sonaba tan bien con la potencia real de los amplificadores los raks de casetera equ sintonizador pasadiscos etc etc la musuca era realmente pura pero hoy en dia esta los w pmpo los ipods nose no tiene la nitides y frescura de lo de antes o debe ser que solo a mi me pasa los equipos eran pesados con muchas luces vumetros de aguja gente extraño esa epoca y me resisto a decir que lo de ahora es mejor no se si comparten con migo



Hola Nelson, algo de cierto hay en lo que decis, pero tambien en algo no estoy de acuerdo.
En los 80 y en Argentina, gran parte de la clase media accediò a lo que estaba reservado solo para la clase alta: El audio HiFi. Asi es que de escuchar en Wincos o en Combinados, pasamos a escuchar con otra definiciòn. A eso se suma que en los 70 se habia grabado con otra calidad ademas de haberse creado mucha mùsica con altos niveles de creatividad y elaboraciòn, lo qie hizo que esta clase media notara una mejora en la calidad de la reproducciòn realmente notable (cuando digo en los 80, hay una tolerancia de algunos años, en mas y en menos).
Encima, luego de los 90 pasa, a mi modo de ver, todo lo contrario. Es caro acceder a equipos HiFi, la mùsica ya no tiene tanta creatividad, ni calidad. Tampoco la calidad de grabaciòn es la misma (lease Rango Dinàmico), las disqueras ya tienen todo el poder para manejar a los artistas y decidir que y como se debe escuchar, aparecen las Boom Box (lease radiograbadores portatiles y centros musicales mal llamados Minicomponentes, Watts PMPO, etc.), formatos de audio nuevos y pijoteros, pero pràcticos. Una a favor, aparecen los CD`s, con lo que uno nota como una curva que va de baja calidad general a alta calidad y luego baja nuevamente, asi que es lògico añorar los equipos HiFi y lo que se habìa creado en los 70.
Te decìa que no estoy de acuerdo en algo, ahora hay equipos de la misma o superior calidad que en los 80. Solo que no se ven en las casas de electrodomèsticos, como se veian en los 80 y, quizà, parte de ellos, sean bastante accesibles. No asi el nicho denominado HiEnd.
Por lo menos asi, lo veo yo !!
Sds.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> En general creo que la Electrónica ha bajado de precio , mas al estilo PC ...


 
Dos mil quinientos dólares pagué mi primera computadora XT de monitor verde


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 16, 2012)

Claro 2metros ... siempre la computadora "en la cresta" siguio costando lo mismo.... solo que te dan mas !

Asi era la primera XT y ahora con esa plata te compras una workstation de aquellas, por suerte con bastante menos tenes un maquinon muy aceptable.
Las notebook costaban U$S 7.000 hace unos años , hoy podes pagar lo mismo si te lo propones ( o te sobra )


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2012)

Claro , en ese momento esa XT de 4 mega , 7 en Turbo  , era *lo más* , 640 de ram y dos disqueteras . . . hasta que compré el rígido de 20 megas .

La impresora color a martillos , la de cinta y el mouse vineron después  , corría un Dos supongo 2.0 y el Windows 1 que funcionaba desde disquete sin instalación.

Y yo la había conseguido barata porque en rigor costaba como tres mil doscientos dólares


----------



## HackElectronica (Feb 16, 2012)

*Nelsonb* yo tengo un equipo Hitachi Vintage J2 con cassetera y la calidad es asombrosa. Saca 15 W por canal y muevo unos subwoofer de 10'' sin problema.
Claro que no se compara con un pioneer de 500w pero...
Siempre me gustaron los equipos viejos por su ALTA FIDELIDAD. Calientan poco, no tienen ruidos y siempre que los nececitas funcionan. 
Ahhh Y su hermoso botón de Loudness, faaa Resaltan los bajos ¡SIN DISTORCIÓN!. Jajaja, enamorado de los vintage


----------



## nelsonb (Feb 17, 2012)

hay que tener en cuenta algo yo no discuto que hay equipos superiores ahora.lo que si no son de la misma calidad constructiva y para comprobarlo debemos esperar 30 años y ver si mantienen todas sus cualidades (es algo q*UE* dudo hoy casi todo es descartable) lo bueno suena bien y dura con el paso del tiempo gracias....


----------



## Cacho (Feb 17, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Yo te hablo de precios de aqui ... esos U$S 3.000 en el '80 eran relativamente "accesibles" , pero era la epoca de "plata dulce" ...


Bueno, con esos US$3000, ¿qué otras cosas podías comprar?.
Pregunto para tener un parámetro contra qué compararlo y tener una idea de cuánto representaría hoy.


AntonioAA dijo:


> Me consta que un Toyota Celica mucho mas modesto costaba ... 35.000!!


¿Dólares? Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamita...


AntonioAA dijo:


> En general creo que la Electrónica ha bajado de precio , mas al estilo PC ...


Claro que bajó de precio y, tal como lo hizo el mundo de la PC, bajó la calidad para hacerlo. Simple.
Las cosas caras siguen siendo tan buenas como aquellas o hasta mejores.
------------------------

Justito encontré esto en otro foro:


Fuente: http://todofalcon.mforos.com/708442...luxe-en-enero-de-1980-pasen-y-vean-la-boleta/

Ahí dicen que el dólar estaba en 1430 pesos, así que el precio en dólares de ese Falcon de Lujo era de US$19.598, o sea, 6,5 veces lo que costaba el equipo.
A plata de hoy, el Falcon debería ser un Focus Full ($135.000). Si lo dividimos por 6,5 tenemos que son poco más de 20500 pesos.
Un equipo de ese precio es lo que sería comparable con los US$3000 de principios de los 80.

Ahí sí discutimos de calidades 
Saludos


----------



## cyverlarva (Feb 17, 2012)

Yo pienso como Antonio, se puede hablar de una gran construccion en equipos de alta gama, equipos que por su precio ahora son comprables, pero en su momento no. Un Sansui AU-717 tiene un construccion de la hostia, pero era incomprable en su epoca, no asi un A-80 del cual se vendieron muchisimos, ahora ves uno abierto, y tiene una construccion digna y nada mas. Lo digo como ex poseedor de uno. 
Ahora hay cosas de muy buena construccion, y con precios no tan disparatados, y tambien tenes las idioteces de siempre hechas de exprofeso para el segmento de audiofilos que NECESITAN que les VENDAN la "excelencia" de este tipo de equipos.

Saludos


----------



## nelsonb (Feb 9, 2013)

Bueno gente despues de un año de no publicar nada sigo sosteniendo(y cada vez mas )que lo bueno perdura en el tiempo por ejemplo los aiwa de los 90 , a el 90 porciento no le anda el cd las caseteras se traban etc etc yo tube ua posibilidad de comprar un ampli mas una casetera teac de los 70 cuando lo destape de curioso no podia creer estos japoneses como hicieron maravilla con la electronica y la mecanica y ahi me di cuenta que estaban pensados para durar para pasar de generacion en generacion gracias por estae en este espacio y gente les digo que no soy experto pero noto las diferencias atte nelson b


----------



## chauupinela (Mar 6, 2014)

Hola amigos, antes que nada quiero disculparme *por* si esta no es la linea adecuada para lo que quiero preguntar, pero tratandose de un equipo Vintage y como soy un nabo para la electrónica pregunto a los que saben: alguién conoce donde conseguir lamparitas de repuesto para un deck Revox B215, son las que iluminan el display.
Gracias *por* la respuesta si es que existe!
Ernesto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2014)

"La casa de las 100.000 lámparas"


----------



## chauupinela (Mar 6, 2014)

Gracias!! Yo la conocía como de las mil lamparas!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2014)

La maldita inflación 

http://www.100000lamparas.com.ar/


----------



## chauupinela (Mar 6, 2014)

La maldita memoria!hno:


----------



## chauupinela (Mar 12, 2014)

Ayer fui y conseguí las lamparitas, casi como las originales, y re baratas considerando a lo que esta publicado en eBay! Me compre 10 por las dudas....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 13, 2014)

!Hola a todos !, En la decada de 80' la mentalidad de la industria sea electronica, automobilistica y mucha otras mas enpleavan hacer buenos produtos de alta qualidad duraveis por muchos y muchos años andando bien , haora hoy en dia la mentalidad es totalmente contraria : hacer cosas que duren no maximo un poquito de tienpo a mas que la garantia fornida pelo fabricante, de modo continuar andando y vendendo continuamente. esas son fabricas (seguramiente Chinas)las manufactureras.
!fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 13, 2014)

Hoy en dia todo lo hacen en China, ya no hay nada que se salve.


----------



## ramiro77 (Mar 13, 2014)

Y cuál es el problema?
Si quieren equipos de audio durables como los de la década del 70, para extrapolarlos a hoy día hay que pagar lo que valen. Un Mcintosh era igual de "bueno" hace cuarenta o cincuenta años que los 0km de hoy (en términos de durabilidad nomás). Por otro lado, en China hay industria de lo mejor. Y de lo peor también. Así que si alguien cree que un equipo por estar fabricado en China es necesariamente malo, creo que debería hacer un análisis un poco más profundo de la cuestión 

Como anécdota: tengo un Denon DRA500 que compré hace unos dos o tres años. Por supuesto no me ha dado ningún tipo de falla. Pero tuve también tres potencias Crown de la línea LPS cuando se me ocurrió triamplificar y cortar en activo. A las dos o tres semanas de uso, en una de las potencias voló un capacitor cerámico de filtrado de ruido de la fuente. Hizo un fogonazo y ahí quedó. A dónde voy con esto? A que tanto el Denon como esas Crown son fabricados en China. Y la LPS2500 cuesta lo mismo que un Denon DRA500. Así y todo las Crown me resultaron ultra berretas y el Denon un equipo normal que por lo menos no voló nada en estos dos o tres años de uso.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 13, 2014)

Bueno , tudo es una questión de suerte yo mismo tengo un TV Phillips 29" hecho en 1994 , portanto 20 años donde el anda todos os dias hasta hoy sin peñas y quando ese parar seguramente  voi consertar  porque tengo mas dos equipos gemeos ( pero parados) para donar conponientes, jajajaja. 
Tengo tanbien un toca-cd Aiwa hecho en 1994 , andando 100% hasta hoy y uso el quase todos os dias para probar transmissores de FM , potencias de audio etc....
Seguramente equipos hechos en los dias de hoy no tienem una vida tan larga como los de ayer.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pool27 (Mar 16, 2014)

Tengo un pioneer sx-680 que restaure fabricado 1979 anda barbaro esos heran fierros - saludos al foro-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2014)

Poné fotos che !


----------



## ramiro77 (Mar 18, 2014)

Bueno a mí no me pidieron nada. Pero yo pongo fotos igual 
Tuve algunos cacharros vintage. Cuando costaban precios razonables me gustaba pasear un rato buscando equipos que estuviesen lo mas enteros posible. Muchos de ellos los encontré en deplorable estado de suciedad. Los he desarmado totalmente y con mucho amor los limpié. Quedaban como equipos 0km. Sin contar el Sansui 771 que ese fue un hallazgo bárbaro... Según número de serie era de 1974, y flor de sorpresa la mía cuando lo abrí y ví que jamás había sido abierto. Tenía adentro hasta los fusibles de repuesto marca Sansui que pegaban con una cinta por si el técnico necesitaba reemplazar alguno. Los amplis de la serie A sí estaban con al menos una etapa de potencia reparada (no recuerdo si ámbas en el A80), eran medio flojos y no soportaban 4 ohms. Muchos conectaban un par de bafles en el canal A y otro en el canal B y le daban murra en simultáneo, destrozando las pobres etapas de salidas que además de flojas no tenían suficiente disipación de calor, ni tampoco tenían protecciones contra cortos, DC, temperatura ni sobrecarga. Esto lo escribo porque no todo era robustez y calidad en aquel entonces. Hoy por hoy cualquier ampli estéreo 0km de los más baratos viene con protecciones de todo tipo y los destroza en términos de calidad. Pero que eran bonitos no lo dudo!

En las fotos hay Sansui A80 (y abajo perdido un Marantz SR3001), Sansui 771, Sansui A40 + Tuner T5 y Sansui AU317II + Tuner TU217. Y de yapa un combinado valvular Ranser que tuve por un buen tiempo también, ese vino en perfecto estado.

Espero les guste


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 18, 2014)

Yo aún tengo un sinto *T5 *comprado en ML en el 2008, y esta impecable.... bien "ochentoso". Claro que no es lo mismo que un sinto digital con toda la bola, pero me encanta el dial con la aguja y los colores que tiene.... iguales a lo que recuerdo de esa época....

En fin... que viejo que soy....


----------



## ramiro77 (Mar 18, 2014)

Son realmente preciosos! Ese conjunto, de los que tuve, fue uno de los que más me gustó de facha.
La arruinaba (por no decir otra cosa) lo pésimo que es el A40. 25w por canal y ya con 1w entra a calentar de lo lindo... Y olvidate de 4 ohms.
El T5 ese estaba inmaculado. Nunca había sido abierto. Ese conjunto tenía unos 12 o 15 años guardados en un placard y me lo ofrecieron en parte de pago por una tarjeta de audio pro. Tenía un poco de olor a humedad el conjunto y mugre para quinientas vidas. Pero qué lindo quedó...


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 18, 2014)

Yo tengo aun los A-60 funcionando precioso... solo tuvieron limpieza de llaves , no se les puede pedir mas para lo que costaban ...  y el AU317 ya era OTRA cosa!!


----------



## ramiro77 (Mar 18, 2014)

El AU317II estuvo bastante tiempo conmigo... Por lo menos las etapas de potencia eran originales. Y flor de fierro. Se ha bancado inclusive (contra mi voluntad, por fallas técnicas de otro aparato ajeno y porque no quedaba otra) una fiesta laburando casi 6 horas al mango con dos cajas grandes de 4 ohms. Lindo fierro. Las perillas de metal macizo eran una locura. Y los potes si no me equivoco Alps de a pasos. Claramente hechos para durar.
Si no pidieran locuras volvería a buscar uno. O sí estaría dispuesto a pagar un buen mango por alguno que esté nuevo 0km en caja y con telgopores, que alguna que otra vez se han visto en Ebay por extrañas razones de la naturaleza (no sé si 317, pero he visto 517 o 717, no estoy seguro cuál de los dos).


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 18, 2014)

La semana pasada compré para el ampli que todavía estoy armando, un sintonizador Technics ST-K50, lo pagué relativamente a buen precio, $ 800,00 , bah eso creo , pero anda un kilo y dos pancitos.- Creo que se fabricó por los años 80, si alguien tiene mejor información bienvenida!!!.- Ahí van las imágenes.-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## crimson (Mar 19, 2014)

Aparte de estar excelente, veo que escuchamos la misma emisora...
Saludos C


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 19, 2014)

esta bueno el equipo,
parece popular la emisora,saludos


----------



## edh59 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hola a todos:
Mas imágenes de audio vintage:
https://plus.google.com/photos/109765907153519422247/albums/5992521537182067281
Todos los equipos funcionando perfectamente.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2014)

Uhhhhhhh.... ese deck Pioneer me mata :babear: :babear:
Los vúmetros con peak-hold son BABOSOS!!!!! :babear:

No es el que tenía auto-reverse, no????

*PD:* Que bueno que está!!!!


----------



## edh59 (Mar 19, 2014)

Muchas gracias Dr !!!!
Pioneer CT-F900 sin autorreverse,VU con Peak Hold
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## crimson (Mar 19, 2014)

Ese Gustavo Cof que comenta me suena conocido...
Saludos C


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 19, 2014)

Me recuerdo en meados de los años 80 quando yo era un estudiante de escuela tecnica donde me fascinavam en  mucho lo efecto del VU con peak hold de un equipo  Pionner o Kenwood no se precisamente haora qual , donde  yo rompia en mucho la cabeza tentando desvendar lo misterio de como hacer ese belissimo efecto , pero sin exicto algun.
Bueno si passaran 30 años y yo finalmente descobri aca en "Foros de Electronica " como hacer ese efecto tan buscado por mi en lo passado.
!Fuerte abrazo a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.
P.D. en tienpo : ! Congratulaciones caro edh59 por tu colección de vintages , todos equipos mui hermosos !


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 19, 2014)

No se con cual quedarme!!! si el AU719 o el Pioneer !!!! Cuando salieron esos Pioneer de luz celeste eran lo mas lindo del mundo ( creo que siguen siendo ) . Mi mas profunda envidiaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 19, 2014)

lo que no hay mas hoy dia son esas radios de 3 bandas ( esas tonomac de 6 bandan,philco ),
es decir hay,pero no como aquellas,si me pasado horas escuchando la onda corta,
no se,hoy dia con los sintonizadores digitales,no es lo mismo que cuando uno tocaba apenisisisisima el dial asta ajustar bien la sintonia


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2014)

Creo que tengo una *Noblex Siete Mares* que era de mi padre. La voy a buscar, por que si no la han tirado debe estar como nueva por ahi....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 19, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> lo que no hay mas hoy dia son esas radios de 3 bandas ( esas tonomac de 6 bandan,philco ),
> es decir hay,pero no como aquellas,si me pasado horas escuchando la onda corta,
> no se,hoy dia con los sintonizadores digitales,no es lo mismo que cuando uno tocaba apenisisisisima el dial asta ajustar bien la sintonia


Es possible encontrar en lo "Mercado Libre" lo famoso "Transglobe Philco" excelente radio de 8 o 9 bandas (ondas medias ,  ondas curtas y  en los tipos mas nuevos incluso FM).
Lo proyecto deses radios son mui prolijos en la parte de RF garantizando una excelente sensibilidad , selectividad y estabilidad  , quesitos mui inportantes pricipalmente en ondas curtas.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 19, 2014)

> Noblex Siete Mares


huuu que radio ¡¡¡ 
cuando mas grande era el disco del tandem ,mas fino se podía sintonizar


----------



## ramiro77 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hablando de padres, yo que soy algo más jóven  me hicieron recordar que en lo de mi viejo está todavía funcionando un Philips Soundmachine D8623. Comprado en el año 86, sigue funcionando al día de hoy y con sus pequeños 10w RMS por canal se usa de minicomponente. Woofers de 7" y tweeters de cono medio extraños, una especie de horn de cartón. Está para desarmarlo y hacerle una limpieza y pequeña restauración, pues la cassetera si bien funciona el motor no para nunca y como solución provisoria le corté un cable. La antena no está, y los tweeters no funcionan desde que tengo uso de razón (seguramente el cap está reseco, un electrolítico NP de filtro). El resto funciona perfecto.

Como dato curioso, hace unos tres años me puse en campaña para buscar uno idéntico pero inmaculado. Encontré uno en el sitio de compraventas conocido por la módica suma de $1400 y pensé que era una barbaridad. Hace poco me dispuse a buscar de vuelta, y me encontré con la "mala" noticia de que son figurita rara a nivel mundial. Son boombox muy buscados por su calidad de sonido, estética y robustez. Ni en Ebay he encontrado publicados. Y los que tienen uno, lo cuidan con diente y garra. Según la historia, el modelo de Philips era el D8614 y Magnavox en aquel entonces ofrecía el D8623 en otros mercados que era idéntico. Aquí llegó como Philips D8623. Hubo una versión negra también según mi viejo, pero no encontré nada al respecto y de realmente existir, son más raros aún pues no figuran ni en la web. Todavía estoy caliente, pues en aquel entonces tenía los $1400 y podría haberlo comprado 

El equipo en cuestión:


----------



## elgriego (Mar 19, 2014)

ramiro77 dijo:


> Hablando de padres, yo que soy algo más jóven  me hicieron recordar que en lo de mi viejo está todavía funcionando un Philips Soundmachine D8623. Comprado en el año 86, sigue funcionando al día de hoy y con sus pequeños 10w RMS por canal se usa de minicomponente. Woofers de 7" y tweeters de cono medio extraños, una especie de horn de cartón. Está para desarmarlo y hacerle una limpieza y pequeña restauración, pues la cassetera si bien funciona el motor no para nunca y como solución provisoria le corté un cable. La antena no está, y los tweeters no funcionan desde que tengo uso de razón (seguramente el cap está reseco, un electrolítico NP de filtro). El resto funciona perfecto.
> 
> Como dato curioso, hace unos tres años me puse en campaña para buscar uno idéntico pero inmaculado. Encontré uno en el sitio de compraventas conocido por la módica suma de $1400 y pensé que era una barbaridad. Hace poco me dispuse a buscar de vuelta, y me encontré con la "mala" noticia de que son figurita rara a nivel mundial. Son boombox muy buscados por su calidad de sonido, estética y robustez. Ni en Ebay he encontrado publicados. Y los que tienen uno, lo cuidan con diente y garra. Según la historia, el modelo de Philips era el D8614 y Magnavox en aquel entonces ofrecía el D8623 en otros mercados que era idéntico. Aquí llegó como Philips D8623. Hubo una versión negra también según mi viejo, pero no encontré nada al respecto y de realmente existir, son más raros aún pues no figuran ni en la web. Todavía estoy caliente, pues en aquel entonces tenía los $1400 y podría haberlo comprado
> 
> ...



Hola Si ,este era un hermoso equipo,sonaba muy bien,en mis mocedades jeje,supe tener uno.,igual al de la imagen,Actualmente se encuentra desaparecido,creo que se perdio en una mudanza,que se le va a hacer lo pasado ,pisado!!!,Dicho equipo presentaba ,dos problemillas tipicos ,se salia de punto el mecanismo,y la etapa de salida compuesta por dos ci uno por canal,creo que eran los tda 1011a ,explotaban de una manera impensable ,cuando se habria un condensador ceramico insignificante,evidentemente estos ci ,no poseian ,muchas protecciones,eso si ,como sonaban ,que calidad,por lo menos para esos tiempos.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 20, 2014)

En casa estaba la Tonomac Platino :
http://imagenes.cordobavende.com/a94e05b7d5264b37e5ef494e54f9c895.jpg
eran otras epocas! 
Nunca me prendi al "deporte" de escuchar entre el mar de ruido de la SW .....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2014)

Esta era la que tenías???






La encontré buscando la foto de la Noblex 7 Mares y apareció la la "Tonomac Platino 7 Mares"    ... al tío que la vende el colesterol se le fué a 100000!!!! y confunde las radios... pobre... 

Una como esta es la que había en casa de mis padres... pero todavía no voy por allí a ver si la encuentro...






Me late que el modelo de la foto es el mismo que había en casa, por que luego apareció una igual pero con FM... y yo no recuerdo haber escuchado FM en esa radio... no sé... yo era muy joven


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2014)

Yo soy de la época que había solo 6 FM y una estaba repetida (creo que era la Muni) , música de PM , locutores/as con voces de PM , te daban la lista de próximos temas (música no enganchada) y "preparen las grabadoras" 

Nada de cumbia , nada de futbol , nada de noticieros , nada de religiosos , si sigo voy a


----------



## ramiro77 (Mar 20, 2014)

Che pero hoy en FM hay alguna que otra radio buena. La Aspen está bastante bien. Lo que sí es pésimo, con la venida del hifi y lo fácil que es hoy hacer sonar algo bien, es la calidad de transmisión. Hay radios que pareciera que transmiten un mp3 supercomprimido. Se escucha perfecto ese "campaneo" en alta frecuencia (no sé el término correcto, pero supongo que me entienden)


----------



## elgriego (Mar 20, 2014)

Hola Mar del plata ,fue Pionera en poseer una Fm, Sus transmisiones comenzaron en la decada 1970 desde la casa del puente,con un equipo nacional marca tramec,Por supuesto a valvulas!!! Y eran de caracter Musical,ya que en ese momento se las consideraba un servicio complementario,Si vos eras titular de una Am ,te enchufaban la Fm,que un principio No fue bien recibida por los radiodifusores,que la veian mas como un problema ,que como un sistema de radio,Esta Fm Marplatense duro hasta ,que por los avatares de nuestro pais, fue cerrada ,asi como la Am que la poseia ,fue Intervenida e Inhabilitada,por los muchachos !!! Que gobernaron a partir del 76 Nuestro pais,Luego en 1978 ,volvimos tener una fm en la fcia de 93.3,Que a partir del 83 Fue Denominada Atlantica Fm ,que se caracterizo por una muy buena propuesta radial,Con programas para todos los gustos,principalmente rock,pop,jazz etcDe esa radio ya no quedan ni las cenizas, El actual titular la reemplazo por un engendro ,que emite musica latina y otras yerbas, Bueno esa es mi opinion personal,quizas aya alguien que le guste lo que pasan

Pd ,Tanto la tonomac sin y con Fm,como asi la 7mares sin y con fm ,pasaron por mis manos,por reparaciones menores,generalmente se caian ,y se rompia la placa,o tambien fallaban las botoneras,pero hay que reconocer que para ser un producto nacional de consumo masivo estaban muy bien logradas y Con una 7 mares ,me la pasaba de chico escuchando la rueda de los 80 metristas en Am ,que tiempos por dios!!! Se me pianta un lagrimon.


Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 25, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esta era la que tenías???
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_i2lmgm4GobI/TFndc1rRwQI/AAAAAAAAAAM/yV3YJi584Jk/s1600/Tonomac+7+Mares.JPG
> 
> La encontré buscando la foto de la Noblex 7 Mares y apareció la la "Tonomac Platino 7 Mares"    ... al tío que la vende el colesterol se le fué a 100000!!!! y confunde las radios... pobre...



Esa no... era mas viejita creo , la del aviso que pase a la derecha....

Capaz que no era "7 mares"
 ...


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 1, 2014)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Esa no... era mas viejita creo , la del aviso que pase a la derecha....
> 
> Capaz que no era "7 mares"
> ...



Disculpen muchachos locos , la Tonomac, se denomina Tonomac Platino II,y es la que competía con la Noblex 7 Mares, debo tener una tirada por ahí, voy a revolver en estos días y si la encuentro mando imágenes.-.
Saludos Locos!!! 
Gustavo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 1, 2014)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Disculpen muchachos locos , la Tonomac, se denomina Tonomac Platino II,y es la que competía con la Noblex 7 Mares, debo tener una tirada por ahí, voy a revolver en estos días y si la encuentro mando imágenes.-.
> Saludos Locos!!!
> Gustavo


Cada loco con su mania y listo.


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 2, 2014)

adjunto esta direccion uds.http://www.hifi-pictures.net/ en ruso, en la cual muestran en fotos el interior de estos equipos de audio, de diferentes marcas, espero sea de su agrado, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 4, 2014)

adjunto esta informacion de una radio sanyo saludos http://www.radiopharos.it/Rari%20e%20non%20comuni-Rx,%20ecc/Sanyo%20RP%208920.pdf


----------



## LuigiDJ (Abr 6, 2014)

Hola, les comparto una imagen de los dos equipos que tengo, un Akai AM-2850 (80 W @ 8 ohms) y un Pioneer SG-3 ( eq estereo de 7 bandas con led en los controles ).
El Akai lo iban a botar en un almacen de reparacion de VHS al cual fuimos un dia a recoger algunos VHS malos para sacar piezas (aun estaba en la U), y al quitar uno de los vhs, ahi estaba  Ya eso hace mas de 16 años, y aun sigue ahi. Lo unico es que no tenia un disipador de los transistores y toco mandarlo a hacer, a la final no era mas que una U en aluminio.
El eq me lo dio un compañero en la U para que le tratara de encontrar un daño que era intermitente, y no volvi a verlo, entonces me toco quedarme con el  . El problema era de suciedad pegada y acumulada de varios años en los potenciometros deslizantes, y hacian corto el voltaje del led con la pista de señal de audio.
Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 7, 2014)

Yo aun tengo ( jubilada pero funcionando ) la casstera AKAI de la misma epoca de ese ampli ... que fierro!!!!
3 cabezas , que NUNCA se gastaron y ni hablar lo que grababa .. no habia con que darle , incluso con los cassettes comunes...


----------



## LuigiDJ (Abr 11, 2014)

Bueno, esta es una grabadora de doble cassete que me regalaron de navidad cuando tenia 14, me acompaño hasta hace un año, cuando la regale porque ya no la usaba. En esa regalada se fueron tambien los 180 y algo cassetes que habia grabado en los 80s y 90s. Ya para el 2000 estaba usando mp3, y algunos de los cassetes fueron digitalizados. En ese momento lo mejor era tener una grabadora con doble cassete, equalizador y con los parlantes desmontables  me acompaño en muchas fiestas y paseos, y a lo ultimo me servia como sintonizador conectado al AKAI que coloque antes. Creo que las salidas no pasaban de 10W por canal, y tenia un VU meter de 5 leds. 
No se si cae en la categoria de vintage, pero queria compartirles este recuerdo.
Saludos
Luigi


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 12, 2014)

adjunto esta informacion http://www.audiorama.com.br/gradiente/receiver.htm#STR-800 de la marca gradiente, es de origen brasileño, saludos a todos Dios los ama..


----------



## ferrari (Abr 15, 2014)

Lindos aparatos se ven por aquí...Este es mi ´´ring vintage´´ que utilizo para digitalizar mi colección de vinilos y  cassettes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 17, 2014)

Esto no tiene mucho que ver con el audio (no lo de la foto) pero sí con lo "vintage".


La revista es del 29 de agosto de 1980   ...y yo la compraba por que quería aprender electrónica para hacer amplificadores por que en esa época ponía música con otro flaco... 

*PD:* esta revista es una de las pocas que se salvó de ser arrojadas a la basura por mi madre...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 17, 2014)

Lo gran problema es adquirir (compra) lo bendicto CI "XR2206", mi recuedo de una ocasión (pero eso fue a 20 años atras) que no logre armar un proyecto europeo (Frances) de un generador de estereo que enpleava ese CI (en realidad su corazón), jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaa.
!fuerte abrazo a todos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes
P.D. Carissimo Don Dr. Zoidberg, perdone su Madre por tener atirado tu revistas a la basura , seguramente el no sapia que estabas haciendo.


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 24, 2014)

adjunto informacion en italiano de radio sanyo http://www.radioedintorni.it/Radiomeccanico/RadioRiparatore/Sanyo8S-P2.html
adjunto informacion de tape dubbing sony sb-500 http://www.cieri.net/Documenti/Schemi/Sony SB-500 (Tape Dubbing Unit per 3 registratori).pdf


----------



## jorge morales (May 20, 2014)

adjunto esta informacion make radio http://www.makearadio.com/schematics/index.php


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 6, 2014)

adjunto esta informacion de organos hammond modelos b-3 y c-3, muy completo el manual, muy "vintage" http://www.hammondb3andleslietips.com/schematic/Hammond%20Organ%20B3-C3%20Service%20Manual.pdf
adjunto informacion en italiano Pianola Super Junior R vintage http://www.electroyou.it/stefanob70/wiki/super-junior-r-tastiera-elettronica-vintage
adjunto informacion en ingles de la pagina de pablo moreira http://paulo.moreira.free.fr/vintageRadio/vintageradio.htm
adjunto informacion de amplificador luxman m-02  http://www.nørrebo.dk/wp-content/uploads/Luxman_M-02_service.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 15, 2014)

adjunto esta informacion de audio amplificador 12w http://jensign.com/GE12wattamp.html
en japones iformacion sobre bafles: http://www.niji.or.jp/home/k-nisi/diatone1.htm
http://www.niji.or.jp/home/k-nisi/speaker.html ( accese a mas informacion atraves de las fotos, haciendo click sobre ellas en este enlace solamente)
http://www.niji.or.jp/home/k-nisi/diatone3.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 3, 2014)

adjunto informacion de organos diferentes marcas http://www.combo-organ.com/Schematics/


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 4, 2014)

No adjunto información, solo algo de mi experiencia de aquellas épocas sobre los órganos. El Hammond era tradicional en los hogares norteamericanos y aquí, en Rosario había varios, desde el Spinetta, hogareño, hasta los mas grandes en las Iglesias. Las cajas de sonido, de 20 o 30 W !!! Pero como sonaban. Como funcionaban con un motor sincrónico había que saber hacerlos arrancar. Y fundamental. aceitarlos periódicamente con un aceite especial que venía en unas latitas. Y se usaba un convertidor electrónico de 50 a 60 Hz para el funcionamiento en estos lares. (A válvulas, off course).
Después vinieron los Farfisa...bueno, que decir. Y también se hicieron en Argentina, con los osciladores a lámparas de neón... !como se descomponían! Cuantas 12AQ7 habré cambiado! Otros tiempos compañeros, pero espero que todo vuelva, como está pasando con los vinilos, hasta en Argentina se producen...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 4, 2014)

aquileslor dijo:


> pero espero que todo vuelva, *como está pasando con los vinilos*, hasta en Argentina se producen...


  





​


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 4, 2014)

adjunto enlace alexander audios de diferentes marcas http://www.danalexanderaudio.com/Indexer.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 6, 2014)

adjunto enlace de bafles rusos http://www.radionic.ru/book/export/html/113
adjunto informacion en ruso de reproductores de cinta, de varias marcas http://vintage-technics.ru/All.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 1, 2014)

http://istok2.com/schemes/ pagina rusa con esquemas a vulvos de diferentes equipos


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 2, 2014)

en italiano esquemas a transistores http://www.introni.it/pdf/100SchemiTransistor_1961.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 2, 2014)

informacion de la marca telefunken http://john.ccac.rwth-aachen.de:8000/telefunken/
informacion de la marca sony http://www.vintageaudiorepair.nl/sony/uksony_ta-4650.html


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 3, 2014)

En el estudio de arquitectura que trabajo tenemos esta en uso:





Aún funcionando tanto la radio y la cassettera (aunque poca bola se la da a esta 2º), solo tiene el problema de una de las antenas un poco mellada, pero sigue andando muy bien.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 3, 2014)

jorge morales dijo:


> en italiano esquemas a transistores http://www.introni.it/pdf/100SchemiTransistor_1961.pdf



Hola a todos , mejor aun : http://www.introni.it/riviste.html , lo idioma es en Italiano , pero todas las revistas son maravillosas , recomendo altamente mirar , sin dudas algun vale a peña.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ramiro77 (Sep 3, 2014)

Ayer a la noche me manda un mail un muchacho que sabía que andaba buscando un Philips D8623 como el que tiene mi viejo desde el 86. Es el equipo que sonó en casa cuando yo era chiquito, sigue estando pero 5/10 puntos. Son raros de encontrar y muy buscados. Apareció uno y no lo dudé, me fui corriendo a buscarlo. El último que apareció fue hace poco más de tres años (al menos que yo haya visto) a la friolera de $1400 Arg. No voy a decir cuánto costó porque es obsceno el nivel de "ganga".

Cromados impecables, completo, antena y manija completas, funcionando todo menos la cassettera que hay que cambiar correas. Y tiene un pelito de óxido en una de las rejas de los woofers. Estas cosas pienso restaurarlas. Hasta vino con la garantía escrita original. Realmente muy cuidado. Woofers de 7 pulgadas y tweeters horn. Doble mic condenser. Estoy desbordado de la alegría! Tanta espera valió la pena 

Les dejo unas fotos!!


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 7, 2014)

sony vintage 
http://www.sonyvintage.com/?cat=19&paged=10


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 9, 2014)

amplificadores para guitarra http://vintageamps.com/blog/category/vintage-amplifiers/


----------



## ehbressan (Oct 9, 2014)

Hola, tanto tiempo, como andan ??
Infima colaboracion, de vintage nacional.
Audinacs (con "s" porque son dos)
Abrazos !!!
Sds.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2014)

El 300 y el 46 

¡ Que lindos !


----------



## ehbressan (Oct 11, 2014)

Hola muchachos, Crimson y Eduardo, como estan !
Si Dosme, el A y el ST creo...
Deben de andar por ahi, tengo un Megombo ya que estoy construyendo (motivo para abandonar bastante los jobbys)
Espero continuar con el sistema tetramplificado cuando acabe con la bendita casa (o no si ella me acaba a mi...)
Sds.


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 26, 2014)

informacion en frances varias marcas http://www.vintageshifi.com/m3.php


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 30, 2014)

interesante pagina, contenido de varias marcas de "loudspeakers"
http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/vintage.htm


----------



## Fitap (Feb 15, 2015)

Si buscaban info de equipos vintage les dejo esta pagina.

http://www.thevintageknob.org/

El mas completo a mi gusto y lo bueno que tiene publicado el precio de lanzamiento y las specs, es el que sigue:

http://audio-database.com/

Tengo 3 amplis y una bandeja vintage, algun dia los compartire con uds. pero les aseguro que por el mismo dinero que sale un vintage hoy, ni punto de comparacion calidad/importe con lo que se compra al mismo precio.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2017)

Que suerté ! 

Ahora podré escuchar casettes en el magazine de mi auto 













Estoy tentado a comprarlo 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-651701574-magazine-adaptador-mustang-_JM_


----------



## Kebra (Feb 22, 2017)

Cacho dijo:


> @Nelson: ¿Cuánto costaba uno de esos equipos en aquellas épocas?
> Igualá la cantidad de plata (ojo, actualizada a hoy) y vas a ver que te podés comprar algo bastante mejor que eso. El tema es que lo "caro" de los '70 y '80 hoy es relativamente barato, mientras que lo de similar calidad/categoría cuesta lo que costaba en esa época ese aparato.
> Simples negocios...
> 
> Saludos



El sistema TRI-Amplificado de Holimar costaba U$S 12.000 a fines de la década del 70. Y 12K verdes antes eran mucho mas que ahora...

Un NAD tope de gama nuevo está 3.000 euros.





Cacho dijo:


> Y bueno... Estamos diciendo lo mismo con distintas palabras al final.
> 
> Esos 3000 dólares (asumo que en EEUU rondaban ese precio también) en los "early 80s" representaban (en el mercado yanqui) poco más o menos la mitad de lo que costaba un Ford Mustang (andaban por los US$6500). O sea, un equipo de audio o medio auto.
> 
> ...



Si no calculé mal, este Holimar valdría hoy unos U$S 30.000.










AntonioAA dijo:


> Si los queridos yanquis tuvieron esa inflacion "espantosa" ... que podemos decir de nosotros!!!
> 
> Yo te hablo de precios de aqui ... esos U$S 3.000 en el '80 eran relativamente "accesibles" , pero era la epoca de "plata dulce" ... quien nos lea que no sea argentino puede ser que no entienda nada.
> Y acá el Mustang ( vi uno en el '78 ) NO costaba 6.500 !!! . Me consta que un Toyota Celica mucho mas modesto costaba ... 35.000!!... y era comparable a un 504 .
> ...



La tecnología cada 2 años cuesta la mitad. Se toma la referencia en cuanto a "cantidad de datos por segundo" que procesa una computadora. Cada 2 años, procesa el doble...


----------



## lossless (Sep 6, 2019)

una reliquia hermosa


----------



## Sdppm (Abr 20, 2020)

Kebra dijo:


> El sistema TRI-Amplificado de Holimar costaba U$S 12.000 a fines de la década del 70. Y 12K verdes antes eran mucho mas que ahora...
> 
> Un NAD tope de gama nuevo está 3.000 euros.
> 
> ...


Multiplicalo por $100 🙂


----------



## Bieraudio (May 17, 2020)

Buenos días foreros, les dejo un link a la que considero la colección más completa de catálogos de equipos HiFi en la web:




__





						</titlehifi>      <link rel="shortcut icon" type="image/x-icon" href="favicon.ico">   <title>HiFi Archiv
					






					www.hifi-archiv.info


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 25, 2020)

Yo les dejo un video que encontré de un equipo de casettes Akai de 1972 CON AUTO-REVERSE!!!!!
Vale la pena verlo completo, pero les dejo un link a la zona del video donde se vé la técnica de auto-reverse que usaban (cardíacos abstenerse!!)




Como dice el que habla, es alucinante el uso de ingeniería electromecánica....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 2, 2021)

Hoy encontré este artículo en la web de ESP. Leanlo por que vale la pena 




__





						Power Amp Development
					

ESP - Power amplifier development over the years.




					sound-au.com


----------



## Kebra (Dic 2, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo les dejo un video que encontré de un equipo de casettes Akai de 1972 CON AUTO-REVERSE!!!!!
> Vale la pena verlo completo, pero les dejo un link a la zona del video donde se vé la técnica de auto-reverse que usaban (cardíacos abstenerse!!)
> 
> 
> ...



Groso Techmoan, cuando ves las cosas que compra y los precios... Viste el video del vinilo dbx? Inmune a rayaduras y desgaste, vale la pena verlo. Lo dejo acá para quienes quieran:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 2, 2021)

Kebra dijo:


> Viste el video del vinilo dbx? Inmune a rayaduras y desgaste, vale la pena verlo.


----------



## fabioosorio (Jun 28, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo les dejo un video que encontré de un equipo de casettes Akai de 1972 CON AUTO-REVERSE!!!!!
> Vale la pena verlo completo, pero les dejo un link a la zona del video donde se vé la técnica de auto-reverse que usaban (cardíacos abstenerse!!)
> 
> 
> ...


No tuve historial cardíaco hasta hoy... mi primer síntoma...

Sencillamente, GENIAL.


----------



## tiovik (Jun 29, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> No tuve historial cardíaco hasta hoy... mi primer síntoma...
> 
> Sencillamente, GENIAL.


El autoreverse siempre fue un dolor de 🥚 para los fabricantes de equipos de hifi. La razón, muy simple, como preservar el ajuste de azimuth cuando invertimos la dirección del transporte de cinta?. Los cabezales dobles simplifican (hasta cierto punto) la cuestión, pero en un principio esa era la única solución viable.
Tan viable que la usaba un fabricante conocido por la paranoica forma de ajustar un azimuth:


Por cierto, esa hermosura no es de mi propiedad, yo apenas soy el humilde dueño de una Naka 480...


----------

